

Creating and Prioritizing College Application List as per Individual Needs and Wants - bijay_jayaswal
http://www.naviata.com/

======
sheila_holland
Naviata may be best understood as a Google for college search that's
customized to a user's individual needs and wants. The result: A college
application list that's tailor made for a particular applicant.

------
anishka_saha
This is a very individualized educational algorithm. In this age of hyper-
marketing by colleges, universities and other educational institutions, this
website is the answer to finding an individual solution to each person's
educational needs.

------
norm_k
Requires some focused effort to understand the two tools - "Create List" and
"Prioritize Colleges" \- correctly. But easy to use thereafter. Excellent!

------
richkingsford
Really cool tool. The prioritization feature is especially good

------
kaushikgohel
Naviata is a best education website!

